
Three Russian doctors fall from hospital windows, raising questions - krn
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/04/europe/russia-medical-workers-windows-intl/index.html
======
HABytes
I think because of coronavirus fear.

------
sarcasmatwork
It's CNN, They probably made up the story based on little or no evidence for
ratings.

